# automatic transmission



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

has any one tried an automatic transmission treatment, like slick 50. Or should I just do a drain and fill? Only asking because my transmission has started to be a little harsh while shifting, and my engine and transmission mounts seem to be fine.


----------

